# Topics > Entities > Societies >  AI Now Institute, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - ainowinstitute.org

youtube.com/AINowInstitute

facebook.com/AI-Now-Institute-355186371583619

twitter.com/ainowinstitute

linkedin.com/company/ai-now-institute

medium.com/@AINowinstitute

AI Now Institute on Wikipedia

Co-founder and Co-director - Kate Crawford

Co-founder and Co-director - Meredith Whittaker

Projects:

AI Now Public Symposium

----------


## Airicist

AI Now Institute's Kate Crawford and Meredith Whittaker | Recode Decode Live | Full interview

Published on Apr 3, 2019




> Kara Swisher interviewed AI researchers and AI Now Institute co-founders Kate Crawford and Meredith Whittaker about their pioneering research into AI technology and why business leaders, politicians, and policymakers need to pay attention.
> 
> Swisher talked to Crawford and Whittaker for a live Recode Decode podcast taping in Washington, DC. Subscribe to Recode Decode: applepodcasts.com/recodedecode

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet the Researchers Working to Make Sure Artificial Intelligence Is a Force for Good"

by Alejandro De La Gapza 
August 23, 2019

----------

